# Can someone help me? I'm worried.



## roseycrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi, I have been reading this forum for about 2 weeks now and been almost following everything from it to keep my chi healthy, well fed, and happy. She got pregnant by another chi back in late july. Now this wasn't suppose to happen but I had a lot going on at that time, my sister just got home from the hospital, and some other things, but that doesn't excuse me, it is my fault for what happened. I wish I was watching her more but that morning...was nuts. 

Anyway, I am very sure she is ending her 8th week beginning her 9th week. She is very big. I turned her over on back and I can see her veins, and I am very worried. if she goes into labor and doesn't push a puppy out in an hour we're taking her the Vet. My mom and I, well mostly my mom knows what we are doing, she had many litters before and all was well. but it is alright for Chi to be this big? Can she actually have 7 puppies from one hook up? or could she just be fat, and have a lot water in her? I would like to know and I would like to know some info from people on here. I know very soon we'll find out how many she has, and if she can have them, and if not then off to the vet.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hasn't she seen a vet at all ? She should have been scanned


----------



## roseycrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

No, she hasn't gotten any x-rays done. we knew she was pregnant and we thought she was just going to have 4, but now my mom and I like confused. How does he even have that many, and get hooked once. I was there when she got hooked, and before I was watching her, and after she got hooked I took her to my room and she's been with me since. My other dog has been sleeping down stairs, so there's no way she got hooked twice. 

Btw, we found her on the street...she almost got hit by a car, by two cars, and when we got her her neck was shaved, and her right fort leg. After reading some stuff I think someone was bleeding her, but she doesn't have tacker, and when if this was her first litter I dont thinks he would have these many. Do you think? I guess we'll find out when we take her to the vet. Most likely we're going to take her, and get her fix after we get those pups out.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has she seen the vet at all during the pregnancy? You need to take her to the vet and find out how many puppies and if everything is okay. And once the puppies are whelped, she needs to be spayed. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I know this is all very exciting but please take her to the vet sooner than later. She really needs to be checked out. Please keep us informed.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If she's having that many she probably can't give birth herself especially if they're big puppies,she may have to have a cesarean section,please get her to the vet otherwise she may die or you'll loose the puppies as well.
How old are you ?


----------



## roseycrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

This isn't exciting at all. I hate myself for letting her get hooked. I saved her and now in a way I let her down. I want her to live, I would rather have her live than the pups. well, she's not in pain, she's...well, rather happy. before she was kind of meh, but lately she's been happy...like she likes it. but if she's in any pain, or stressing we're taking her to the vet. I know her, I really know her, and if she was in any kind of pain she'd tell me. I know that sounds weird, but its true. 

Oh my god, she has been by my side since it happen, she wont leave me side. So i know her and I know she is alright for now, but I just wanted to know if this was normal?


----------



## roseycrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

I know, I know. Trust me we know we are doing. We had litters before, and we're not being evil at all with her. if she needs to go the vet we WILL take her. My mom is the one who will be paying for it, so I can't do anything. I trust my mom because she has done this before. She told most likely we'll take her to the vet, she said she probably can't have them on her own, but my mother doesn't want to jump the gun right now. we'll take her to the vet.

I am 21 years old. I use to help my mom when I was a kid with the mother dogs, and everything went fine. My mom dealt with about 5/6 litters, and all the puppies were okay. Yeah, some died but that happens, but my mother would never stop Rosey going to the vet, or would ever want to hurt her.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

roseycrazy said:


> A Can she actually have 7 puppies from one hook up? or could she just be fat, and have a lot water in her? I would like to know and I would like to know some info from people on here. I know very soon we'll find out how many she has, and if she can have them, and if not then off to the vet.



Kalisee was from a litter of 7 pups. It was the first time her mother was having puppies. Sadly, 2 of the puppies passed away the next day and by week 6, the mom was done feeding the 5 of them..which was when we were given Kalisee.

The mother had an unassisted delivery but she had been to the vet before. After the birth she had a few problems with cysts but she is ok now from what I hear. The mother is also about 9 pounds, if I am not mistaken, a larger chi.

So, yes, she can have many pups after one hook up. 

If you are worried, do not wait till she goes into labor..take her to the vet before to find out what is going on, at least to get an idea how many she has. I know vet care is expensive but it will be a shame if her life is in danger, especially if something nasty can be avoided with a single visit. I say this because you said you are worried. Even if she isn't in pain or whatever, you might want to have a look inside so you know whats happening.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with everyone. Please, please take her for at least a quick check up. If you are really concerned about "her" then you would take her. Even though your mom has done this many times, this one is different. What makes it different is that you have not had her all her life. How old is she? Do you know? Has your mom helped chihuahuas with their births? I believe this could be different. You say her leg(s) had been shaved - she could have had some illness. 

I say, for her health, and for you to not have to worry if she is going to be okay - take her!! You say you really know her, but you also sound very worried about her! I don't get it! Just take her, because if anything happened to her you may never forgive yourself.

Please, please keep us informed of how she is doing!

Thank you for checking with this forum and taking our advice.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Keep an eye on her mucus plug and when that's crumbled, fallen away and she starts to swell dramatically down there you'll know the puppies will more than likely start coming within 24 -48 hours. If you don't take her to the vet for a check-up, please ensure she's not left alone for a minute between now & when giving birth.

So your mum has bred dogs before I take it, and has had some experience, was that with larger or small dogs? C-sections are very, very common in the Chi breed.


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom (Sep 5, 2012)

Please, please, please take her to the vet!!! She could encounter some serious problems, depending on her past issues and what is going on right now with her pregnancy. To a lot of us, our Chi's are just like children, and if my child was pregnant, I'd definitely have taken them to the doc as soon as I found out they were pregnant. Not trying to be harsh, just trying to express my concerns. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## roseycrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

we are taking to get a check up and most likely shell get those puppies out. My mom has dealt with bigger dogs, she might know what needs to be done when a dog is giving birth but yes, it can be different for any dog. 

Elvis: I totally agree with you. That's how I feel. Her and my other two dogs are my babies. I never want anything bad happen to them. I wish I had the money to get them toys or just little cloths, and most of all get them fixed. but I can't. I can't work. I am going on SSI. So I feel helpless sometimes, but at least I saved them, and they're not dead on some street. I know its just 3 dogs that I saved, but at least they lived and have a loving mother, and people who really love them.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

roseycrazy said:


> we are taking to get a check up and most likely shell get those puppies out. My mom has dealt with bigger dogs, she might know what needs to be done when a dog is giving birth but yes, it can be different for any dog.
> 
> Elvis: I totally agree with you. That's how I feel. Her and my other two dogs are my babies. I never want anything bad happen to them. I wish I had the money to get them toys or just little cloths, and most of all get them fixed. but I can't. I can't work. I am going on SSI. So I feel helpless sometimes, but at least I saved them, and they're not dead on some street. I know its just 3 dogs that I saved, but at least they lived and have a loving mother, and people who really love them.


Good luck and I hope you will update with good news!


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you live with your mom? I'm not sure what SSI is (I live I'm Canada) but ate you in a position to financially take care of these dogs? Good for you for rescuing them, I would rescue 10 if I could but it isn't financially possible for me. Dogs can be expensive. What do you plan to do with the puppies? This forum is fantastic and you will get great advice. It is apparent that you love your dogs and you have that in common with everyone on this forum.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I lost my 1st chi to many complications & being pregnant with 5 pups because I didn't get her to the vet in early enough. This is a serious situation, so don't wait.


----------



## roseycrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

We took her and they did some x-rays, and tests. she's fine, and she has 5 to 7 puppies, they couldn't really tell from some of the x-rays but it looked like she has 7. She is ending her 8th week and going into her 9th, she could give birth at anytime. 

They said to watch her closely which i have been doing since she got pregnant, plus she doesn't even want to leave my side so that works. They also said what my mom said they don't wanna jump the gun just yet. they want her to go into labor and see if she can have them on her own, and if she does take her back there a week later. if she doesn't have them on her own within 3 hours go the vet asp, or the one in the next town. 

Yeah, I live with my mom/family. We have the money to take care of them, but we dont have the money to get 3 dogs fixed, ya know? if they get sick we have the money to do that. We make their food, we dont feed them the can crap. I clean my dogs, and see if they're doing okay all the time, and I have been taking care of dogs since i was 9 years old, maybe younger.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so pleased you took her.Have you contacted the RSPCA or Other animal centre ,they will neuter etc animals if you're on a low income


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm glad you took her to get checked  I wasn't trying to be rude, your rescuing these dogs is amazing! Good luck with everything and hopefully soon you will have a house full of beautiful puppies! I'm sure you will find them amazing forever homes as well!

Xx Mandie


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

If you live in the US, there are plenty of low cost spay and neuter clinics about. Sometimes there's even certain places you can contact that will help you with the cost of it. The vet clinic I used to work at in the US always told people to call this organization (now I can't remember the name, something with "Paws" I think), that gave you a $50 coupon off of spays and neuters. Look into what options you have. I'm sure there's something you can do to make it affordable if you are in the US.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

There are some shelters that will do spay and neuter clinics for a small fee.
Where do you live?
I am very relieved that you took her to the vet. I am shire everything will be fine. 

Do you know how old she is? How much does she weigh?

You'll have to post pictures for us!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

How is she doing? Please keep us posted.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

roseycrazy said:


> we dont have the money to get 3 dogs fixed, ya know?


Surely your mother could scrape the $'s together to get x 1 fixed i.e. if you have 2 boys & 1 girl, then get her fixed at least, or if you have 2 girls and 1 boy, then get him fixed. With all the low cost options available in USA, there's really no excuse not to, and then you would never have to go through this worry and stress again.

A Chi carrying that many pups is at great risk, as are her puppies, did the Vet impress that upon you?


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Spaying is way cheaper than dealing with a pregnant dog. 

Where are you located? If you are in the US I can find some low-cost spay/neuter clinics for you.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just read through this post- there are a ton of places that do low cost spay, I'm talking extremely low cost. Also, what are you going to do with the puppies? I'm not an expert on this at all, but I've read online some bad things that can happen from Craigslist- so make sure if you do anything like that, that you're careful for the sake of the puppies. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Some vets will even do spay/neuter for you if they know you are not financially able to pay for it or at least setup payment arrangements. 

I just looked on the net for low cost spay/neuter clinics near me and there is 3 of them, one of them won't charge anything if you can prove you are on some form of financial assistance (Medicaid, SSI, or Food stamps.) One of the ones close to me will even come pick up your animals and deliver them back to you just to make sure pets get spayed and neutered.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

We have the same kind of programs here in Chicago. Matter of fact the city charges $50 per year to license a un-neutered dog and $100 for an un-spayed dog. For a dog that is over 4 months and fixed it is only $5. And to make that a do-able thing, ALL of the shelters here do the procedures for $25. There has to be something you can do to keep from having any more un-planned litters of pups.


----------



## roseycrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! I thought i would update you all and how Rosey is doing, and her puppies. She had 7 but one didnt make it. it was a girl and we named her Angel. There are 3 girls and 3 boys, and they're doing good so far. Rosey is doing great! 

Rosey did it all on her own, I helped when the first girl was feet first, and i had open the sack a little for rosey because 5 minutes before the first girl she had a boy, and she was trying to clean him, so i just broke the sack for her. She had 5 and then she took a big break, and just pushed the two last ones out. 

I knew she had 7 puppies, I felt 7 heads the night before I made this thread. I am so happy. I'm so glad Rosey is good and we didnt had to take her to the vet. I can't believe it really, she did a good job! It does seem like she has done this before, and she does like being a mom so maybe that's why she did so good, I dont know. 

So yeah...thanks everyone for helping me and giving me some info.  I'll post pics later of the her, and the pups!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Good to hear everything turned out okay, although I still hope you consider getting her spayed before her next cycle. Keep us updated on the little ones.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Good job Rosey!!!! Cant wait to see pics


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Glad she's okay=).


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank goodness, well done Rosie & Mum.

Now, surely you can get some of that low-cost neutering/spaying done for all of your dogs with the proceeds of sale from these pups?


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am so glad that everything went well. I hope that mama can get fixed when the time is right. 

I don't want to be rude, but given what it took to get mama checked out a few days ago, 
Is your family going to have the funds to have the puppies and the mama properly vet checked in the coming weeks? Puppies and Mama (I think) will need worming in a few weeks and soon after their first round of shots and another worming.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

So glad it has worked out so far. Keep the forum updated. I would love to see pictures of the new arrivals!


----------



## roseycrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

blacktrack208 said:


> Just read through this post- there are a ton of places that do low cost spay, I'm talking extremely low cost. Also, what are you going to do with the puppies? I'm not an expert on this at all, but I've read online some bad things that can happen from Craigslist- so make sure if you do anything like that, that you're careful for the sake of the puppies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I've read horror stories about people selling/giving the puppies away to crazy people. There is no way i am giving them to crazy people, or people I don't trust. I'm not stupid I know what happens. We gave puppies away to peoiple who we thought could take care of them, we hear back 2 months later they're dead, or they got hit by a car. How..how in the hell can you let that happen? we've never had dog get killed, or hurt, never! I don't know what is wrong with people, but some people can be so careless. 



AussieLass said:


> Thank goodness, well done Rosie & Mum.
> 
> Now, surely you can get some of that low-cost neutering/spaying done for all of your dogs with the proceeds of sale from these pups?


I talked to my mom and we're going to get the boys fixed, it's cheaper and we don't wanna put rosey into anymore hell, ya know? the boys will be fine and less hyper. 



stephanie.f8291 said:


> I am so glad that everything went well. I hope that mama can get fixed when the time is right.
> 
> I don't want to be rude, but given what it took to get mama checked out a few days ago,
> Is your family going to have the funds to have the puppies and the mama properly vet checked in the coming weeks? Puppies and Mama (I think) will need worming in a few weeks and soon after their first round of shots and another worming.


I have no idea right now, but we are going to take her and check her in the coming weeks like the vet told us to do. We're going to give the puppies away so it might be up to the people who want them, and I am going to make sure these people have the money to take care of them, and to get them their shoots. if not, we'll probably do it.


I got a pic of daddy. also I got a pic of her tummy a day before she had them, and now the puppies. I gotta cut rosey's nails. They grew really fast when she pregnant. I know there's only one in the last photo, but it was hiding under its sisters/brothers. XP


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she was huge. The little pups and mom all look quite alike. The pups are so tiny! I hope all goes well over the next couple critical weeks.


----------

